# sudden loss of power to leisure battery



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi 
This is my first post so apologies if this subject has been discussed before. My problem started during a recent trip to north Wales, which I will tell the forum about in the appropriate section soon. I lost all power to my leisure battery after the 4th day of camping. Switched over to van battery and everything worked ok apart from ignition to heater, so no hot water.i am going to have a look over my van later today (1994 nu venture Vauxhall Brava ) but if I could get any hints or tips on where to look first or if there is a set procedure I would be very grateful .
Richard


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a main battery fuse has blown or the battery has died a sudden death. You will need a multimeter and know how to use it to measure 12V DC and resistance to investigate further.



Trevor


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi and welcome.
What size battery have you? have you been static for 4 days? what kind of consumption /power are you using? how old is the battery?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you were wildcamping and not 'plugged in' then I'm surprised your leisure battery lasted as long as 4 days.

tony


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi
The leisure battery is just over 3 years old, its a numax xv31 mf 113a. I have checked connections and noticed one had come out on the positive side, i poped it back in and now everything is working how it should. Tested battery with a battery tester that was already with the van when i bought it (only had 3 months,still finding bits and bobs) and its reading 11v .is this about right or should it be 12v?
We were always on the move, maybe doing 20-30 miles per day when wild camping. Minimum use of lights,ignition for cooker-heater and pump for shower everyday.


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Assuming nothing was drawing power from the battery at the time you tested it, 11v represents a virtually fully discharged battery and may have caused it serious damage.

Best to fully charge it as soon as possilbe and hope for the best


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a normal reading onboard charge indicator, it’s only been down to low on one occasion. We are taking the van on a 100mile trip tomorrow what do you think the battery be showing then? or do you think i should charge it with a battery charger first


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

I would charge it on mains hookup ASAP


----------

